# Jackson Cuda - DONE



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, I've been thinking about a new fishing kayak and I think the weather today got the best of me. I just got off the phone with Great Miami Outfitters and ordered a Cuda, Black Widow color. 

Last night the Admiral said that we would find a way to get it to the Outer Banks next summer if I bought it. Am I a lucky man or WHAT!

It's going to be a l o o o n g three weeks until it arrives.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new purchase! I'm sure you'll have lots of good times in it. You'll certainly have fun taking it to the Outer Banks. My wife and I vacation in Nags Head every July, and last year was the first time I hauled my kayak (Hobie Outback) along. I have a pickup with a 6-foot bed, but I got one of those "bed extenders" from Harbor Freight (http://www.harborfreight.com/truck-bed-extender-45830.html) and found that if I flip the long "L" shaped part, the crossbar ends up about the same height as the roof of my truck. With this device in the hitch receiver, and a foam block on the roof of the truck, I hauled the kayak up on top, leaving the truck bed space available for coolers, fishing gear, beach gear, and so on. Used the kayak in the ocean on calm days, put it in the sound when the surf was too rough for launching... caught fish in the sound and the ocean so it was a total blast. Good luck!


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Found a picture of the aforementioned rig... if it uploads correctly.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

--Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

wow , that is one mean looking boat! Congrats man!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked at their floor model Cuda a few weeks ago and it is a fine peice of watercraft. Congrats it will be a long 3 weeks for you. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> Found a picture of the aforementioned rig... if it uploads correctly.


I tried that type of transportation with my bed extender, I hated it! I flip it around the other way and leave my yak in the bed. Much more secure, much easier to load/unload, much less to worry about.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I tried that type of transportation with my bed extender, I hated it! I flip it around the other way and leave my yak in the bed. Much more secure, much easier to load/unload, much less to worry about.


I haul the kayak in the bed of the truck all the time... it is much easier to load that way for sure. It sticks way out the back and I put a flag on it. The only time I transport it on top of the truck as pictured is when I'm transporting it on a long trip and need the truck bed for other things. I have a hard tonneau cover on the truck bed (with the tailgate open, the kayak fits under it no problem). When going to the beach on vacation, we haul a lot of stuff... if I just put the kayak in the truck bed, I'd have to remove the tonneau so that stuff could be piled higher than the bedsides of the truck... which means that our stuff is far less secure if the truck is left unattended. Once we get down there and unload, I spend the week transporting the kayak around just the same way as I do when I'm transporting it around here, in the bed. I much prefer loading it in the bed, but since it is on top or LEAVE IT HOME for our beach trips... I'll do what I gotta do to be able to kayak fish in salt water.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I do the same thing Rebel, although I don't know how a 14' kayak will do sticking out of my short bed PU. I'm going to make a high rack for the truck to get it home and to NC. We pack the bed of the truck with bikes, grills and beach gear plus I'm towing a trailer We used to rent beach houses but now stay at Camp Hatteras on Hatteras Island.

I have to thank Andy for putting me onto this one. I was all set to get a Wilderness Systems Tarpon when he posted the video for the Coosa. The Coosa is sweet and would sure fit easier in my truck and garage easier but the Cuda really fits my style of fishing. 

Have to thank my wife too for telling me not to settle for second best. I just hope I can get her out of it! 

GMO also isn't charging me shipping (bless them) and there was no upcharge from Jackson for my color choice.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Camp Hatteras got hit hard when Irene went through, but I'm sure it'll be fixed up by this year's tourist season. You can haul a 14' kayak in a short bed truck if you have the bed extender. My kayaks are both 12' and I haul them in my S10 without even using the bed extender (with the tailgate down, the kayak is only 4' beyond that). If you're pulling a camper, is there any chance you can put the kayak on top of that for travelling? I certainly find it easier to haul the kayak in the bed of the truck, I can leave a lot of stuff rigged up that way... where as if I haul it on top, I remove pretty much everything (seat, fish finder, rudder, anchor setup, fish stringer, rod holders, and so on... I roll with a lot of gear). If you get the bed extender from Harbor Freight, it works as an extension or a riser... but if you want to pull a trailer, you'll have to rig up something else. I'm sure you'll figure something out... it's totally worth a little extra effort to get that thing down to the Outer Banks... you'll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

They got hammered hard from the Tri-Villages down to Avon. Several homes on Mirlo beach were lost including the Pamlico Sentinal, it was the big house right there in Rodanthe coming out of the s-curve that had the HUGE white light house attached to it.

I've called Camp Hatteras and they are ready for the season. We'll make our reservations this weekend for sometime early to mid July for 10ish days or so. Time goes by so fast when we are down there. 

Our trailer has too many penetrations in it for me to put anything up there, so on the Tundra it will go.

Do you drive on the beach while you are down there? The NPS has finally issued new regulations which include a vehicle permit system and it has some people ready to start a revolution.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

We're headed down on July 15th... if you're going to be down there at the same time, maybe we'll have to meet up and do some kayak fishing. There's an old, collapsed bridge of some sort west of hwy 12 about midway between Rodanthe and Oregon Inlet (you can see it from the road)... it looks like there's a parking lot and some sort of a boat ramp there too (look at it on Bing maps "birds eye view"). I was thinking about taking the kayak out there and fishing around those columns.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I think that's the 'Old' New Inlet Boat Ramp you are thinking of, I've always wanted to fish there. Long ago a hurricane cut the New Inlet and a bridge was put in place. Either man or weather filled the inlet so the bridge was no longer needed. 

Beach Slue and Wreck Creek are right there and might be a good place to start. I'll check with a Ryan Smith at Hatteras Jack and see what he thinks. I know the local and regular kayak fishermen fish further out in the Sound around wrecks, holes and weed beds. 

I'll have to check and see if we can even access that ramp. With the new ORV rules it might be closed.

I'll let you know when we plan to be there.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, let me know what you can find out. Also, where can you find information about locations of internal wrecks and such? I was thinking about paying to go on a guided kayak fishing trip so I can learn how (and where) to catch saltwater fish from my kayak. I've only taken my kayak to the Outer Banks once (last July) and I just decided to "wing it". The only fish I caught on the ocean side were small bluefish... but I got a bunch of them. I was over a school of them and litterally anything I dropped down got eaten. In the sound, I drifted the flats with bottom rigs hoping to find flounder but didn't... only 12-13" croakers. I figured next time, I'd start by just cruising around, looking for some type of structure... I heard drop offs are great places to find flounder. I'd also like to know how to locate some redfish (puppy drum)... I spent a little time casting shallow, weedy areas but didn't get any. Do you have any experience with kayak fishing down there? Have you ever taken one of those guided kayak trips?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I just got our reservation in July 2 through the 14th, we'll be leaving as you arrive. 

I'll pass along any information I find. I was thinking of a guided kayak trip too, or possibly an inshore charter I can take the family on. 

I was looking at some pics on google maps of the area around that ramp and the water is very shallow quite a way out. in July it would be like bath water. We'll have to see if we can find any holes further out.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, we'll just miss each other down there. That would be awesome if you could pass on some info about the fishing that you experience while you're down there. I've caught flounder in the sound in 2 feet of water in July before... but I don't have a lot of knowledge of saltwater fishing, I just try stuff and learn as I go. If you could tell me what kinda patterns and what kinda depths and such, it might help me out a lot.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The preferred bait seems to be shrimp or Berkley (catch more fish) plastic 3" shrimp. Twister tails also work, but take a bunch cause the pinfish will decapitate them. Popping cork with the shrimp is a method some use.

Grass flats are recommended for puppy drum and specs but specs also like holes and sloughs. I have some information on some of the channels you can try, but the shoals are constantly moving so it may require some searching to find them.

Putting in at that ramp was a suggested site, I may try trolling on the way out to deeper water to see if I can find any flounder.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome boat, man! Very cool!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I pick it up tomorrow morning, I am TOOOO excited for an old farte!

Tomorrow morning, early, I'll finish installing my new rack on the truck and we get the 'Cuda wet Sunday morning at CC.

Pics to follow!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I sat in one last weekend at Great Miami. AWESOME boat man.
I'd be jacked too!!!!!!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife and I picked it up today about 1:00. Andy at GMO was really helpful and my wife enjoyed talking to him about the kayak. I also bought a 230cm Stingray paddle, very sweet, uber lightweight and easy on my wallet when I used my GMO points. First pic is the just unwrapped kayak on the paddle shop floor, second pic is on my truck.

I bought a truck rack by TracRac and am really happy with that purchase. Really feel like I got what I paid for, it's rock solid and easy to use. Best price available I could find is at Lowes, and our store had 3 of them. Top and bottom of both the front and back horizontal bar are fitted to take T-nuts. I really like that! 

Hope to get it wet tomorrow morning!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude! That's like 10 kinds of awesome!!! SWEET BOAT!!!!!
Congrats!!
....dress warm.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Awesome boat! Think I can borrow it for my NC trip ?!?! 

You can have my Coosa for the week


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So my buddy ha dthe same rack as you do, VERY nice! He added a set of Thule stacker bars on top of them. It will allow you to stack boats sideways.
If you plan on carrying more than two boats, its worth the $,


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

How does that rac attach to the bed? I have a backflip toneau cover that mounts inside the bed rails and would love one of thos racks if it mounts to the steak pockets so i can still use the cover.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Magic!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It's held on by a total of 8 C clamps. Very heavy C clamps too. Manufacturer claims installation in 45 minutes, mine took 3 hours, working in the cold this morning and not having the best tools to help get the job done. Still, I'm very happy with that rack.

You're right Bubbagon, there are a lot of accessories you can buy for it but yeow! they are expensive. When we drag all three out this summer I'll probably have something to put them all on.

Thanks also for posting that Cuda video back in December. If I hadn't of seen that I would have bought a 12' WS Tarpon.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on. The Tarpon is a great boat itself, but the Cuda...well, you KNOW you won't have a second of buyer's remorse with that one. 
And you obviously don't need stacker bars. But know that Thule's bars will work on your rack. It's not like you don't have that huge truck bed too...
Cool deal. Stay warm today. Maybe an extra change of clothes, you know.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It was 19 degrees at 7:00 so I hung around the house until 10:00, it warmed up to 34 by then. I put in at Wellman and set out in the Cuda. I had the seat in the high position and it felt a little tippy but that was all in my head, I never came close to turning it over. 

I'm really happy with the Cuda. Trolled with the rods in the rod holders, super easy to reach back and get them into the hole. I also used the rod stagers and rod tip covers, another great idea that I already like. Even my tackle bag behind my seat was easy to reach. I had no problems casting with my bait caster since I was sitting so high. In my Vapor I'd usually catch the rod tip or lure in the water on the back cast and end up with a backlash. Not today.

My only complaint is there is nowhere to easily stow the paddle. I was dressed for the weather and felt like the Michelin man with my PDF and waders on, akward to try and reach up to the paddle rest. 

When the weather is better I'll try standing up. Didn't want to get dunked today.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMCG and I got out today--he in his Coosa, me in my Ultimate. We did a stretch of the Scioto--didn't catch anything, really just wanted to get out. We had ice in the line guides in the morning, but it was pretty comfortable. There was some skim ice in the shady spots. It actually felt a little colder when the wind kicked up later. 

Yeah, it was not the day to stand up with all those clothes on and the water around 40 degrees. We talked about that tippy feeling today. I had my Ultimate for two seasons before I finally realized that the tippy feeling was no big deal, and it wasn't going to tip when I stood up.

Still, you've got to use good sense about standing up on a day like today.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only dumbass out yestrday.
Chilly, but needed to be done.

Congrats again on a great boat man.


----------

